# Cage method for a 5x5???



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just got an eastsheen 5x5 today!!!!  I solved the revenge using the cage method and for the 5x5 I want to use a similar method. Apparently there is a cage method for the 5x5 but I can't find a tutorial!!!! help please?? 

Thanks


EDIT: Nevermind guys. I learned the cage with an average of 16 min >.< so I learned redux with around 7:30 =)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 1, 2008)

Just adapt it, its the same,really. It has just more moves.... which "cage" method were you using? there are so many variations out there...
tell me and I might be able to help you


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 1, 2008)

The 4x4 method I use is where you make the first layer, do the second layer edges, do the last layer corners, last layer edges, 3rd layer edges, then finally finish it off by placing the centers.

I get how it's very similar but I'm confused on how you place the center "cross" pieces onto there spot. r U' l' U r' U' l U' places the corner pieces, not the center cross ones.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 1, 2008)

so you only needed the ones that place the center cross pieces? mm..
http://rachmaninovian.webs.com/5x5 Centre Algs.htm
hope this helps


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, that seems far too much. Some of the algorithms don't seem to work... is there an easier version where I put them in one at a time (yes I'm a n00b)?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 1, 2008)

also, how do you place 3rd layer edges??? it messes up the 2nd layer whenever I try...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 1, 2008)

aznmortalx said:


> I just got an eastsheen 5x5 today!!!!  I solved the revenge using the cage method and for the 5x5 I want to use a similar method. Apparently there is a cage method for the 5x5 but I can't find a tutorial!!!! help please??
> 
> Thanks


I made a 5x5x5 cage method tutorial video. Its an EXTREMEMLY slow method, but very easy to learn. I wouldn't recommend it for speed, reduction is much faster.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 1, 2008)

aznmortalx said:


> Unfortunately, that seems far too much. Some of the algorithms don't seem to work... is there an easier version where I put them in one at a time (yes I'm a n00b)?



just learn the simple ones 
hahaha.
3rd layer edges? i dun really know how to explain...bah..i saw a tutorial somewhere on youtube though 
EDIT:
wait, just look to the post on top


----------



## TMOY (Dec 1, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> I made a 5x5x5 cage method tutorial video. Its an EXTREMEMLY slow method, but very easy to learn. I wouldn't recommend it for speed, reduction is much faster.


Cage can be much faster too 
But your method is a good method for beginners.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 1, 2008)

actually could I have a full cage method tutorial???


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Omg... I dropped it and it shattered to a hundred of pieces... now to assemble it =b


and sorry for the double post


----------



## pelnied (Dec 1, 2008)

ive been trying to look for one of these but i recommend learning to pair edges and solving the centers because i too learned th 4x4 cage first and wanted this but after i learned this (which took maybe 4 hours to get it down to being able to do it right every time) i could do the 4x4 much much faster


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fixed it! Yeah... I found a good reduction method tutorial.  If you use the reduction with a 5x5, will you be able to use it on the 4x4, 6x6, and 7x7?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually, I went ahead and learned SA967St's tutorial. Really similar to my 4x4 method... but my PLL edge permute algs don't always seem to work... I had to solve it the begginers way. Help?

All of them work but the Z-perm. I use M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 for it. Two of them gets permuted but two stay in place.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry for all of these questions but when I do the 3rd layer fix on the 4x4, I do l U2 l U2 F2 l F2 r U2 r' U2 l2. it doesn't seem to work when I do it on a 5x5 for the first layer though...


----------



## riffz (Dec 7, 2008)

Why would you bother learning a cage method? It's just more algorithms and slower times...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 7, 2008)

riffz said:


> Why would you bother learning a cage method? It's just more algorithms and slower times...


but they are mainly algorithms you'd know anyway, plus easy commutators for centres


----------



## riffz (Dec 8, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you bother learning a cage method? It's just more algorithms and *slower times*...
> ...



My bold point remains.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 8, 2008)

Your first point is incorrect, and your second point is just a shitty assumption. 

If either of them were true, they still wouldn't be reasons to not learn.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Kirjava said:


> Your first point is incorrect, and your second point is just a shitty assumption.
> 
> If either of them were true, they still wouldn't be reasons to not learn.



I lol'd


----------



## wongxiao (Dec 14, 2008)

aznmortalx said:


> Fixed it! Yeah... I found a good reduction method tutorial.  If you use the reduction with a 5x5, will you be able to use it on the 4x4, 6x6, and 7x7?



idk about the 6 and 7, but I was able to figure out the 5x5x5 based on what I knew of the 4x4x4, except for solving the final two edges.

So if you know 4x4x4 reduction, you'll definitely be able to do 5x5x5. 5x5x5 is also simpler due to the fact that since it's an odd numbered cube, you get less parity issues, and you don't have to worry about getting your centers correct. I personally find the 5x5x5 much easier than the 4x4x4.

As far as why someone would bother learning cage, I don't think it's even an issue. I mean, you're sitting there with a cube in your hand so that you can make all the sides the same color, and you're worried about the *point* of learning to do it a certain way?? The *reason* someone would bother? Cubes are pointless to begin with, they're just good old time-killing fun. No point necessary.


----------



## mrCage (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi 

The point in learning cage is first of all for the fun of it. Sure, if you only do a very basic version your times wont shine at all. Even if you optiise cage you will be slower than the fastest reduction (ce3) guys. This is due to the inherent rather high turn count. Do cage if you like a fun method where you actually have lots of room for simple improvements/timesavers by little clever tricks. Also learning cage you will gain a greater undeerstanding on how to solve ANT size regular cube. Ce3'ing with 5x5x5 leaves some gaps as how to scale up the method to even large cubes (6by, 7by etc).

The downsides of cage are

1 - high turn count, impossible to compete with the top reductionist guys
2 - near impossible to use for supercubing, unless you willing to just go for normal solve + "superfix" at the end

- Some like potato, and some prefer rice.
- Some like the mother, some the daughter.
- Some (most) like reductionism and some (few) like cage (or other [semi]direct solving methods.

Per


----------



## deco122392 (Dec 14, 2008)

.... my cage dependes on how i feel that day. but for the most part i comutate everything except for the parrity cases( unless i decide to make an effert to make a 3-cycle out of a parrity case) but ya over all have fun with your cage methods.

Edit: woops!!!! sorry first layer is intuitive (no commutators needed)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2008)

aznmortalx said:


> Actually, I went ahead and learned SA967St's tutorial. Really similar to my 4x4 method... but my PLL edge permute algs don't always seem to work... I had to solve it the begginers way. Help?
> 
> All of them work but the Z-perm. I use M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 for it. Two of them gets permuted but two stay in place.


All the PLLs should work...

Edit: Maybe its because of the M slices, try it using all 3 middle layers instead of just the 1


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 16, 2008)

i don't use pure cage 

but anyway, for the LL for say, 5x5 (or odd cubes in general), I would actually OLL/PLL the middle edges and corners, then the rest with commies. I used to use 2 look CLL and commutator all the edges


----------

